# VIP622 and Panasonic Projector: flicker



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

This is my 3rd VIP622 (first DOA, second HDMI died after 10 months). It works fine until a couple of days ago I noticed there is flicker. It happens every 20-30 seconds, the screen flickers once or twice. 

I though it was the projector, but it is not happening with my other HD sources (Toshiba HD-DVD). Also, the flickering goes away after about 15 minutes. And if I switch the HDTV setup from 1080i to 480p, for example, the flicker goes away. It's quiet odd, because it was not happening before.

Is anyone else experiencing a similar problem? I believe I saw it on my 211 as of this week too, but I will have to check.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

pred02 said:


> This is my 3rd VIP622 (first DOA, second HDMI died after 10 months). It works fine until a couple of days ago I noticed there is flicker. It happens every 20-30 seconds, the screen flickers once or twice.
> 
> I though it was the projector, but it is not happening with my other HD sources (Toshiba HD-DVD). Also, the flickering goes away after about 15 minutes. And if I switch the HDTV setup from 1080i to 480p, for example, the flicker goes away. It's quiet odd, because it was not happening before.
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing a similar problem? I believe I saw it on my 211 as of this week too, but I will have to check.


I have the Mits HD1000U projector and have experienced no such problem.


----------



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

> I have the Mits HD1000U projector and have experienced no such problem.


I had the AX-100 hooked up for 8 months, this just started happening last week. It's not the projector because it works fine with all the other sources. It also does not happen when the output of the Dish 622 is 480p, and it goes away after 10-20 minutes on 720p/1080i.


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

pred02 said:


> I had the AX-100 hooked up for 8 months, this just started happening last week. It's not the projector because it works fine with all the other sources. It also does not happen when the output of the Dish 622 is 480p, and it goes away after 10-20 minutes on 720p/1080i.


I also have a panny projector, older model ae700. Do you think your problem started with L4.06 or 4.09 upgrades. They just rolled back to 4.05 Do you still have the problem?


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am just wondering, does this only happen for the first 15 - 20 minutes the projector is started up or is it the first 15 - 20 minutes that the 622 is in use (regardless of whether the projector was just turned or or had been running with a different source)?

I know you mentioned switching inputs and changing resolutions, but if this was done after or right around the time the projector normally quits flickering, it could just be coincidental.

Over time, projectors (more often or not their bulbs) seem to become more and more sensitive to power fluctuations. I have had problems very similar to what you describe. I had a problem on one of my old projectors in where it would flicker until it got up to full operating temperature and then it was generally okay. Another problem I had was due to power consumption on the circuit my projector was hooked into. Putting on a battery backup with a line conditioner and reserve power was a great solution to avoid temporary losses of power due to other devices drawing power or bad weather. Fluctuations put a strain on the projector and many times, more importantly, wear down the bulbs life.

If you haven't done this already, start your projector using your dvd player and see if the flicker occurs during the initial start up minutes. If it does, your projector may be having power related issues and then you can go from there.

I run my 622 on my Hitachi projector and do not have any flickering as you describe.

Also, is this flickering a loss of image, like a temporary black screen, or is it just dimming the image or is their a bright flash?


----------



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok, I am getting fed up with the 622, the flickering is constant at 720p and 1080i output resolutions (but not at 480p). It has been a couple of weeks now, I was thinking its an update problem, but I think it might be the problem with the 622 box.

I also have a Toshiba HD-DVD and Oppo up converting, and on those outputs - projector works just fine.

What is up? Is the HDMI going to die on the 622 again?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Have you tried it on component?

I don't think it's the 622.

I installed a 15,000 dollar Runco last week that flickered and it was the bulb.
Runco sent us a new bulb and all was fine.

What did you pay for this projector?


----------



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

> I installed a 15,000 dollar Runco last week that flickered and it was the bulb.
> Runco sent us a new bulb and all was fine.


It's a Panasonic AX-100, I think I paid $1800 for it a while back. I "doubt" it's the bulb, it's some sort of HDMI handshake issue that started recently with the firmware upgrades (like 1 month back). Here is why I don't think it's the bulb:

1) It does not flicker when I go into VIP622 options and set it to 480p.
2) It does not flicker on 1080i on my Toshiba HD-DVD
3) It does not flicker on my up converting Oppo player

Thanks!


----------



## shamrock84 (Sep 22, 2007)

pred02 said:


> It's a Panasonic AX-100, I think I paid $1800 for it a while back. I "doubt" it's the bulb, it's some sort of HDMI handshake issue that started recently with the firmware upgrades (like 1 month back). Here is why I don't think it's the bulb:
> 
> 1) It does not flicker when I go into VIP622 options and set it to 480p.
> 2) It does not flicker on 1080i on my Toshiba HD-DVD
> ...


I am having the exact same issue with a VIP722, Panasonic PT-AX100U, and L4.43. Signal works fine with my PS3 through exact same HDMI cabling so it's definitely some incompatibility with the receiver and the projector. Two techs have been out even swapping the receiver once to no avail. Paying for HD and getting 480p is not making me happy. :nono2:

ETA... Since I run a 30' HDMI cable through the ceiling/wall and I have no room for a component cable in the conduit I was thinking of trying to use the component output on the receiver using a component to DVI cable and a DVI to HDMI adapter to run it through the existing HDMI in-wall cable. Anyone have any experience or see anything wrong with this?


----------



## gocards (Aug 29, 2007)

shamrock84 said:
 

> I am having the exact same issue with a VIP722, Panasonic PT-AX100U, and L4.43. Signal works fine with my PS3 through exact same HDMI cabling so it's definitely some incompatibility with the receiver and the projector. Two techs have been out even swapping the receiver once to no avail. Paying for HD and getting 480p is not making me happy. :nono2:
> 
> ETA... Since I run a 30' HDMI cable through the ceiling/wall and I have no room for a component cable in the conduit I was thinking of trying to use the component output on the receiver using a component to DVI cable and a DVI to HDMI adapter to run it through the existing HDMI in-wall cable. Anyone have any experience or see anything wrong with this?


I have the same projector and experienced the same "flicker" when set to 720p or 1080i (it would blink from broadcast to a blue screen every 2 seconds or so). 480p worked fine. It had worked fine at 720p since I installed it in January, roughly 8 months, then the flicker started in mid August. I had the HDMI cable coming out of the ViP622 connected directly to Panasonic projector. I connected it directly because, previously, I was not able to get Dolby Digital through HDMI through the ViP622, so I had to also run optical cable for 5.1. Dish sent me 2 new receivers--both had the same issue. After reading on this forum that Dish had a software fix that now enabled 5.1 through HDMI, I tried rearranging the connections. So...I ran HDMI out of the 622 into my Marantz AV receiver (which has HDMI inputs). I then ran the HDMI out of the Marantz to the Panasonic projector. Bingo. I once again have 720p through HDMI and now I am also getting Dolby Digital 5.1 through the HDMI cable.
So, to recap my rambling message...try going through an HDMI AV receiver as something has definitely happened to the compatibility between the Dish Receiver and the Panasonic projector when connected directly through HDMI.


----------



## CubeDude (May 11, 2005)

I am having the same issue with my Sony Wega LCD TV. The HDMI went out on my first 622. I ran component until I had time to deal with getting a replacement. That was about 6 months. I RMA my 622 with a working HDMI port and now I have the Flicker issue. I am going to switch back to component.

*update* That didn't fix it. It is almost like the 622 can't keep up with trying to buffer HD material. HD material is even flickery when it is recorded.


----------



## shamrock84 (Sep 22, 2007)

I see the pinned thread at the top of the page says this issue can be resolved by upgrading the PT-AX100U's firmware. Has anyone done this yet? I am having trouble locating a firmware upgrade at Panasonic.com...


----------



## shamrock84 (Sep 22, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Panasonic tech support and they told me that upgrading the firmware on the projector will not fix the problem as stated in the pinned post in this forum. I was told it is a known issue and they are working to resolve it with EchoStar (DishNetwork) so that a fix can be sent to the receiver remotely. A firmware update for the projector requires you to send it in to be serviced. Apparently it's an issue with some copy protection routine that Dish implemented in their L4.43 update.


----------



## shamrock84 (Sep 22, 2007)

It took some doing but I finally got this hammered out with some help from Dish Support. Apparently Panasonic Support was having some trouble getting their facts straight and a firmware upgrade to the projector will fix the problem. I'm sending it in tomorrow for the update.


----------



## triplej (Aug 20, 2007)

I called dish about a week ago and they told me there was no update at this time. I called Panasonic and they told me that it was a dish issue and to wait for the update. They told me that they did not have a firmware upgrade for my pt-ax100u. Shamrock84, please let me know if who you spoke to at Panasonic. I am really getting frustrated that I have an expensive 30 ft hdmi cable that is doing nothing because of this issue. I had to resort to using rca cable and it sucks. the component works fine but as I borrowed a cable to test it. I am not about to spend more money on another cable and working to run the cable in the ceiling. please let me know if this firmware upgrade for the pt-ax100u exists. I am pretty damn frustrated with both companies at this point as they just keep pointing the finger at each other and I am wasting money every month this is not resolved.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm running a 622 with an AX100 via component and have no problems with flicker. The 622 is my only HD source and I use it 80% of the time. I was planning to move things around so I can run HDMI, but I think I'll wait. 

shamrock84, great work! Did panasonic give you any idea how long it take for a firmware upgrade and what the cost would be?


----------



## shamrock84 (Sep 22, 2007)

triplej said:


> I called dish about a week ago and they told me there was no update at this time. I called Panasonic and they told me that it was a dish issue and to wait for the update. They told me that they did not have a firmware upgrade for my pt-ax100u. Shamrock84, please let me know if who you spoke to at Panasonic. I am really getting frustrated that I have an expensive 30 ft hdmi cable that is doing nothing because of this issue. I had to resort to using rca cable and it sucks. the component works fine but as I borrowed a cable to test it. I am not about to spend more money on another cable and working to run the cable in the ceiling. please let me know if this firmware upgrade for the pt-ax100u exists. I am pretty damn frustrated with both companies at this point as they just keep pointing the finger at each other and I am wasting money every month this is not resolved.


Sorry TripleJ... I'm not sure who I talked to but I talked to the guy both times I called and he knew what I was talking about the second time. Apparently they had just gotten an email when I last posted my update and are now aware of the issue and solution. Try calling back again at the regular panasonic support number and when they prompt you for what you issue is say it's a panasonic projector issue. You'll be redirected to that department and I spoke with the same guy like I said. Each time I called it was roughly 6pm CT. I also know that dish is paying some attention to these boards because they contacted me directly after seeing my posts and got things straightened out.


----------



## shamrock84 (Sep 22, 2007)

FogCutter said:


> I'm running a 622 with an AX100 via component and have no problems with flicker. The 622 is my only HD source and I use it 80% of the time. I was planning to move things around so I can run HDMI, but I think I'll wait.
> 
> shamrock84, great work! Did panasonic give you any idea how long it take for a firmware upgrade and what the cost would be?


Since I just bought my ax100u this summer it was still covered under warranty so it's free for me. They gave me an address to ship to so I have to pay for shipping. They stated it'd be about 5-7 days after they receive the projector if I remember correctly.

PS - I still haven't sent mine out since I'm waiting to watch MNF on the big screen. 

ETA - Directly from the email from Panny:

REPAIR TURN-AROUND TIME: Average turn-around for repairs runs between 2-7 business days, starting from the date we receive the projector.

WARRANTY NOTE: If your unit is deemed out of warranty for any reason whether for just a bad lamp, over warranty hours, physical damage or for any reason other than a manufacture defect, there will be a diagnostic fee (*$130*) along with shipping/handling. These charges will apply even if you decline repairs.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

You know, I think I'll stay component until I do a sweeping upgrade down the road, and the next firmware from Dish might resolve the issue by itself.

This is a bit concerning -- all HDMI hardware is at risk everytime there is an upgrade. Dish should take responsibility, their change created the problem, they should fix it on their end. Otherwise any of us could face an unending parade of firmware upgrades on our nickle. 

So I have an answer to my 'next purchase' dilema -- upgrade to a 722 or buy a Bluray DVD player. Bluray wins.

Oh, BTW, how do you like the panny? I have mine set up with a 174" diagonal floor to ceiling image -- with a good HD show it looks like we could walk into the scene. Glory. I know the experts keep stearing to a 100-110' diagonal, but to me that's just big TV. Over 150", that's THEATER. I would take the image bitter but I've run out of height. Need a bigger theater room.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

FogCutter said:


> This is a bit concerning -- all HDMI hardware is at risk everytime there is an upgrade. Dish should take responsibility, their change created the problem, they should fix it on their end. Otherwise any of us could face an unending parade of firmware upgrades on our nickle.


Given that Panny is providing the fix, more likely is that the 622 change was to bring the 622 into compliance with the HDMI spec (in fact, it looks like HDCP support was enabled). Spec compliance is _mandatory_ in order to label a device as HDMI. Panny had a compliance problem, which they've now fixed.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Good point. Be interesting to see how Panny treats legacy customers. Of course that assumes the HDMI spec Dish adopted is truly compliant and not an interpretation. 

I am amazed how difficult it is for these companies to hit the spec. Samsung just dropped a major Blu-ray product (DVD 2400) because they couldn't hit the spec by a deadline in October. Sony had a heck of a time getting their first Blu-ray player to market. As consumer products continue to grow more complex we can probably expect more of the same. 

I'm closing in on a Denon Blu-ray. The 722 can wait.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes, HDMI has been a problem for every manufacturer. Not only is it absurdly complex, but the spec (as is frequently the case) was poorly written. Now that we're up to 1.3, things are looking better. At least, there's a mandatory compliance requirement and test suite for certification now.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

HDMI is all about copy protection, and you know, I bet someone will beat it by the time the industry settles on a standard. 

I decided to put sanity aside and buy the new Denon Blu-ray DVD player. Turns out it won't be available until late December/January. 

By that time sanity will certainly return. So much for impulse buying.


----------



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

Was anyone able to resolve the problem with the VIP622 and the Panny Projectors? I am still under warrenty for the projector but not for long. It's ridicilous to take it off the wall and ship it, be without it for a while because of the VIP622 software upgrades. Dish upgrades their buggy software almost every night, and it is just their device that is the problem. Of course, tech support pointed a finger at Panny, but I am hesitant.

The quality of Dish recievers is crap. I had the 622 die twice, HDMI port died once, and the VIP211 hdmi port just died on me. Because it's been 14 months since I purchased the VIP211 they want to charge me for the HDMI replacement.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

pred02 said:


> Was anyone able to resolve the problem with the VIP622 and the Panny Projectors? I am still under warrenty for the projector but not for long. It's ridicilous to take it off the wall and ship it, be without it for a while because of the VIP622 software upgrades. Dish upgrades their buggy software almost every night, and it is just their device that is the problem. Of course, tech support pointed a finger at Panny, but I am hesitant.


My only thought is to contact Panny and talk to someone. I can't believe they are charging for firmware upgrades, in or out of warranty. It happens, but not often and usually with smaller companies.

I'm going to stay with component connections until I upgrade my receiver, and I really think I'm jumping ship over to D*. My bill goes down like $35 a month and I get six HD channels I really want, plus my HD storage will double. Just need to convince the wife -- what am I saying? I'm doomed before I start.

Don't blame you for not wanting the down time. Panny needs a better means of firmware upgrades for sure.


----------



## shamrock84 (Sep 22, 2007)

pred02 said:


> Was anyone able to resolve the problem with the VIP622 and the Panny Projectors? I am still under warrenty for the projector but not for long. It's ridicilous to take it off the wall and ship it, be without it for a while because of the VIP622 software upgrades. Dish upgrades their buggy software almost every night, and it is just their device that is the problem. Of course, tech support pointed a finger at Panny, but I am hesitant.
> 
> The quality of Dish recievers is crap. I had the 622 die twice, HDMI port died once, and the VIP211 hdmi port just died on me. Because it's been 14 months since I purchased the VIP211 they want to charge me for the HDMI replacement.


I was actually able to get this issue resolved and am going to pick up my projector from the local UPS location in about 1/2 hour. I shipped it to them last tuesday 10/16 and the delivery attempt was 10/24 FWIW. They said it was covered under warranty so I only paid for the shipping to get it there. I'll try it out through HDMI tonight and post here with the results. If you have any questions I can help you out just shoot me a PM.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

shamrock84,

Fingers crossed! I think I'm going to use the last three weeks of warranty coverage and have mine updated as well. I've seen some posts about some other benefits of a newer firmware version, but nothing official from Panasonic. Since I am going to be taking everything to HDMI in the next couple of months, it's better to be safe than sorry. 

FTR I spoke to Scott in repairs at Panny -- he was aware of the issue with Dish and knew of the firmware update. Doesn't get better than that.


----------



## shamrock84 (Sep 22, 2007)

For those interested I got my projector hooked back up last night and success! Watching high def through my HDMI cable works just fine.  

They also replaced the Iris which I've read on the AVS forums can be a real problem later on too so I'd probably recommend sending it in if you can afford to wait the week or so without it.

I have to give props to Dish Network support on this as they contacted me directly after seeing my postings here and really hammered out the issue with Panny who was resisting fixing on their end. Worked out great in the end!


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

My Panny is en route as I type. Scott at Panasonic knew of the issue and gave me how to handle the return for service. The iris replacement is a bonus, I've had no trouble but others have. Good to see Panasonic get behind these issues.

A special thanks to the unseen watchers at Dish who facilitated all of this. I was within a week or so of jumping to D* to get Sci-Fi HD, but not any more. They went well out of their way to help shamrock84 and the rest of us and I am very grateful. 

Think I'll go down to the theater room and stare at the wall for a while.


----------



## shamrock84 (Sep 22, 2007)

FogCutter said:


> Think I'll go down to the theater room and stare at the wall for a while.


:lol:


----------



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

Does anyone know if this Panasonic issue persists also with the VIP722? I am in the process of a Dish upgrade, so if I can solve two problems with one stone please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok, in regard to the firmware upgrade I just spoke to Ron at Panasonic. He was very helpful and I got through to him immediately. However,he said that for my Panasonic model PT-AX100U he does not see any firmware upgrades and that the default version is 1.00.

To the folks that sent their projectors for an upgrade, what version did you upgrade to? Ron said he will call me back on Monday after he does some research.

My warranty expiries in 3 weeks, so if I am to do the upgrade I have to do it now.

Please let me know. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shamrock84 (Sep 22, 2007)

pred02 said:


> Does anyone know if this Panasonic issue persists also with the VIP722? I am in the process of a Dish upgrade, so if I can solve two problems with one stone please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes this is an issue with the VIP722 as well. I have a 722 and it was fixed with the firmware update.


----------



## shamrock84 (Sep 22, 2007)

pred02 said:


> Ok, in regard to the firmware upgrade I just spoke to Ron at Panasonic. He was very helpful and I got through to him immediately. However,he said that for my Panasonic model PT-AX100U he does not see any firmware upgrades and that the default version is 1.00.
> 
> To the folks that sent their projectors for an upgrade, what version did you upgrade to? Ron said he will call me back on Monday after he does some research.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what my firmware version is but this doesn't sound right. I will check to see if I can tell what the firmware version is on my projector and let you know.


----------



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

Shamrock... thank you very much!

You have the PT-AX100U as well?

Thanks!


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

FogCutter said:


> My only thought is to contact Panny and talk to someone. I can't believe they are charging for firmware upgrades, in or out of warranty. It happens, but not often and usually with smaller companies.
> 
> I'm going to stay with component connections until I upgrade my receiver, and I really think I'm jumping ship over to D*. My bill goes down like $35 a month and I get six HD channels I really want, plus my HD storage will double. Just need to convince the wife -- what am I saying? I'm doomed before I start.
> 
> Don't blame you for not wanting the down time. Panny needs a better means of firmware upgrades for sure.


As a recent victum of Panny support I can assure you that you have not yet seen their dark side yet. Are you aware that the sealed optical block is only a 2000 hour item then out of warranty. It costs over $1000 and once it starts going your system will look as if the bulb is going and color shifting. Only after replacing bulbs does it become apparant that the problem is their organic LCD panels and polarizers. Then there is the month long back and forth about where in their literature it says 2000 hours, Oh only an arbitrary decision on their part. Lawyers then exchange words and now you end up paying the lawyer more than Panny.


----------



## shamrock84 (Sep 22, 2007)

pred02 said:


> Shamrock... thank you very much!
> 
> You have the PT-AX100U as well?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes I have the PT-AX100U paired up with the ViP722 through HDMI.


----------



## CyberZombie (Mar 13, 2006)

pred02 said:


> Ok, in regard to the firmware upgrade I just spoke to Ron at Panasonic. He was very helpful and I got through to him immediately. However,he said that for my Panasonic model PT-AX100U he does not see any firmware upgrades and that the default version is 1.00.
> 
> To the folks that sent their projectors for an upgrade, what version did you upgrade to? Ron said he will call me back on Monday after he does some research.
> 
> ...


The correct version should be 112

FYI... This is how you can check yours:

These steps are to be
done on the projector itself:

- With the projector running normally:

1. Press POWER.
2. Press RIGHT, UP, DOWN, UP, DOWN, ENTER to get to the EXT OPTION
screen
3. Scroll to Self Check and press ENTER
4. The software version we need is the first number on the second line
and it's the number just after "MM: ".

The version should be either 104, 106, 108, 110, or 112.


----------



## pred02 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up everyone. I will call Panasonic today/tom and tell them the firmware for the PJ. Hopefully they will issue an RMA. Sometimes its hard when speaking with inexperienced techs.

Thanks!


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

kckucera said:


> As a recent victum of Panny support I can assure you that you have not yet seen their dark side yet. Are you aware that the sealed optical block is only a 2000 hour item then out of warranty. It costs over $1000 and once it starts going your system will look as if the bulb is going and color shifting. Only after replacing bulbs does it become apparant that the problem is their organic LCD panels and polarizers. Then there is the month long back and forth about where in their literature it says 2000 hours, Oh only an arbitrary decision on their part. Lawyers then exchange words and now you end up paying the lawyer more than Panny.


Yikes. That's horrible. So the only way not to fall into that is when the bulb goes, ditch the projector. What did you wind up doing?


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

CyberZombie said:


> The correct version should be 112
> 
> FYI... This is how you can check yours:
> 
> ...


Somebody over in the game division came up with that key sequence. For the record, my version was 106 when I shipped it. Now I am worried about the LCD panels. Oh well.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

I shipped my projector on Friday via UPS and had it back the following Friday. The firmware is now 112 and they installed a new iris. No operational issues to report.

thanks again to everyone who pulled this issue to the front line, my warranty expires in 11 days.


----------



## triplej (Aug 20, 2007)

guys, I was going to wait til dish releases the software upgrade but since I am under warranty, I figured I'd send it. Do you guys have the address and phone # to heartland. I misplaced the info that panasonic gave me over the phone.


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

Shipping address is:

Heartland Diversified

14212 Overbrook

Leawood, Ks. 66224 

Local: 913.685.8855
Fax: 913.685.8555

triplej,

Yeah, I was going to wait too. But Panny is prompt and the iris replacement is way worth it. Make sure to pack your projector well for shipping.


----------



## triplej (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks man. hey so now your projector works via hdmi with the dish vip622 box right? I just want to make sure. I am sure it's working for you now because it would be a shame to go through all that and it still not work. I'll probably ship it this weekend. Did you ship overnight ups?


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

triplej said:


> thanks man. hey so now your projector works via hdmi with the dish vip622 box right? I just want to make sure. I am sure it's working for you now because it would be a shame to go through all that and it still not work. I'll probably ship it this weekend. Did you ship overnight ups?


I had been running component with the 622, but this issue kicked me into going HDMI. All is working well. I shipped regular UPS ground with $1K insurance for ~$18. Do pack it well. I locked my lens shifter only because that's the way it was when I bought it. Panny tech support didn't mention to do that, but it was locked when I got it back.

One odd thing, the picture is bigger with less throw. At full zoom the pic used to overlap the screen by a couple of inches, but now it is over a foot. The aspect seems OK, but the image is nearly 19 inches wider, so I had to move my speakers. I project onto a wall, so I am not limited by a screen per se.

Must have something to do with the new iris assembly.


----------



## dobberszz (Nov 9, 2007)

Joined the crowd today with my panny AX 100. Having issues with the Dish 622 since August. After the upgrade to the 622 it would not hold a 1080i signal. Also have a Dish 211 that worked fine until this week.. now it has the same issue as the 622. Must have gotten a new upgrade to the 211 that was incompatable as well. Using HDMI neither unit would work so switched temporarily to comp. video... saved some big bucks by having an av store make me 45' cables with compression fittings out of coax cable. Now the 622 does work in 1080i, but want to get back to my $300 HDMI cables.. I see some postings about getting firmware upgrades from Panasonic. I have called and talked to a tech with no help. Can someone who has done this please tell me if it works and who to call at Panasonic... thanks


----------



## FogCutter (Nov 6, 2006)

dobberszz,

When you contact Panny, tell them you are having trouble and that Dish says that you need a firmware upgrade to resolve the flicker. I talked to Scott. The first tier of customer service didn't show a firmware update for the projector, but when I spoke to tech support, they had the info. I noted on the form they sent to please change the iris, which they did. 

Not sure what else to tell you.


----------



## dobberszz (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Fogcutter, I'll call panny tomorrow.... hopefully I can talk to someone who knows something..... this issue is diving me nuts!!!!!!!!!


----------

